# Sapper's trip/question



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

So on Tuesday Sapper and I went back up to NJ so that he could get his ear tattooed. We went out to Mr. Floyds training field. Sapper was pretty good about getting his ear punched..didn't draw too much blood. LOL. Also got to watch Sappers mom Yuschka..she was gorgeous and very drivey. There was a smalldumbbell out there so i rolled it in the grass and sure enough Sapper ran/rolled down the hill and started carrying it around the field like he owned it. He continued to do this a couple of times. A couple of people there where quite impressed by this.....Does anyone know why this is a big deal? He is always picking up things and carrying it around. Thanks again.

KB


----------

